# A Hydroponics Fertilizer Recipe



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

A Hydroponic Fertilizer Formula

Since on the other forums here there has been a lot of talk about growing crypts and other plants emersed, and some of us are trying hydroponics, I found the following recipe which I have tried to duplicate.

MgSo47H20 50 ppm Mg 
KH2PO4 77 ppm K, 62 ppm P 
KNO3 77 ppm K, 28 ppm N 
K2SO4 45 ppm K 
Ca(NO3)2 85 ppm N, 122 ppm Ca 
Fe 2.5 ppm Fe 

This comes out to:
50 ppm Mg
199 ppm K
113 ppm N
62 ppm P
2.5 ppm Fe
122 ppm Ca,
which is what I am shooting for.

I first tried starting with KNO3 but when you get the N right the K is far too much. Also HeyPK has said Ca(NO3)2 is hard to get and use, so using KNO3 was not a good idea if you want to keep the K down.

So I tried Miracle-Gro as a base, which is:
15% N
30% P2O3 (16.9% P)
15% K2O (12.4% K)
.15% Fe

So I have figured that 367mg/liter of Miracle-Gro gives you:
55 ppm N
62 ppm P
45 ppm K
.6 ppm Fe

The P is fine, but the rest of the elements are low. We need an additional 58 ppm N, 154 ppm K, and 1.9 ppm Fe. 414 mg KNO3 gives us the needed 58 ppm N and also 161 ppm K. To get the Fe we need to add CSM+B which is 6.53% Fe. 29.1 mg/liter of CSM+B gives us the needed additional 1.9 ppm Fe. In addition we need 50 ppm Mg. 538 mg of Epsom salts will give us that.

So 
367mg/liter Miracle-Gro
414 mg/liter KNO3
29.1 mg/liter of CSM+B
538 mg/liter of Epsom salts

gives you:
50 ppm Mg
204 ppm K
113 ppm N
62 ppm P
2.5 ppm Fe

This is very close to the original recipe! My water has 48 ppm Ca and while the formula recommends 122 ppm, I will wait until I find an easy way to add calcium. I like to store my solution at 10X concentration in 3 liter bottles because they fit on the refrigerator door. Therefore, to make a 10X solution in 3 liters of water use:

11.0 grams of Miracle-Gro
12.4 grams of KNO3
.9 grams of CSM+B
16.1 grams of Epsom salts

Regards,
Steve P.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

How did that work for your tank?


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Its for growing aquatic plants emersed. I don't know if you have been following the threads on growing crypts and all sorts of plants in propagation trays with clear domes. They are mini green houses. You sit the plant pots in the tray and then fill the tray with water to the top of the pots. Thats hydroponic culture. The fertilizer is meant to be used in these propagation trays. I have been having good luck with this recipe. The humidity is very high under these domes allowing many semi aquatic plants to grow this way. In fact most plants are grown at places like Tropica and Oriental emersed, not submerged.

This recipe is not good for aquariums because it contains like most terrestrial fertilizers nitrogen in the form of ammonium, and not nitrate. Don't ever use Miracle Grow in an aquarium.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I am not sure about the recipe you posted, but it looks pretty good. 

On the other hand, for $30 I bought enough over the counter ferts to last me for years, and grow some amazing plants.

General Hydroponics FloraGrow, FloraBloom & FloraMicro, in thier reccomended dosages for the stage the plant is in. The results are simply amazing, and took me about ohhh 10 seconds to make.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I have not really heard of people using Hydroponic solutions for their fishtanks. Isn't there too much Calcium and magnesium? How much did it affect your GH? Do you recommend it over KNO3 and the home made brews? The Ammonium in the hydroponic stuff didn't affect your tank negativly?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Shane,

I don't think many, if any people use Hydroponic ferts for thier tanks. Note the topic we are in, A Hydroponic fert formula  

Yes there would be many side effects from using hydroponic ferts in your tanks, namely algae :lol:


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm sorry, I read the topic but assumed he was dosing his fishtanks. I didn't comprehend sorry.


----------

